# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > سوال: عدم اجرای وب سرویس

## armm1388

با سلام

یک وب سرویس ساده نوشته ام و در هاست آپلود کرده ام ولی جواب نمی دهد.
اول اینکه فایل asmx و فایل cs  را باید آپلود می کردم یا اینکه باید پابلیش شده سپس پابلیش شده اش را آپلود می کردم؟
دوم اینکه با نوشتن آدرس صفحه وب سرویس در url اکسپلورر آن را نمی شناسد در حالیکه آدرس را درست تایپ می کنم

باتشکر

----------


## hrj1981

با سلام ، پوشه bin رو هم باید آپلود کنی

----------

